# Need a good Audi mechanic in Las Vegas



## 67blackcherry (Jul 27, 2012)

(If this is in the wrong place, please feel free to move it - thanks)
Greetings - my daughter is living in Vegas w/ my 2007 A3 S-line and she needs a good, reputable mechanic. I was a very long time client of Ron Wood / VW Specialties so I'm hoping to find someone of that calibre. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

*Best shop is CARS 702-823-2277*

South Valley View and Russell Rd - worked at dealerships for years.


----------



## 67blackcherry (Jul 27, 2012)

DesertTTRS said:


> South Valley View and Russell Rd - worked at dealerships for years.


Thanks!


----------

